# Peas are poison!!



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

How many people live by this rule? It seems to me alot of the masters do and it seems they don't like the high protein but also they really don't like peas. Last year I added alot of barley to my regular mix and that work good but I have been feeding my youngsters this feed and I really like it. They are doing great on it. 

It is red corn, pigeon pop corn, small yellow corn, hard red wheat, malt barley, brown and white rice, white milo, safflower, oat groats, red milo, buckwheat, flax, mung beans, hemp seed, roasted soy beans, canola seed. 

This stuff is high carb and 12% protein. I have been adding some safflower to it cause some of my birds start to feel a bit light. The are working hard and I am giving all they will eat at one time. They also get some peanuts everyday when they come home from training. This is just the reward for racing home.

Does anyone feed anything like this?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If you are truely working them hard this might be a little light on the protein. They are burning calories by the ton when they are being worked. They may loose muscle mass if they don't get enough protein.

Just my thoughts...and that with $4.00 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks!

Dan


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Peas are not poison. Too much protein, however, is. Unroasted soy bean may be a poison so people toast them. Add more protein if they are getting too light. Or rest them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone feed anything like this?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes, This is very close to what and how I feed my ybs.
> 
> Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> How many people live by this rule? It seems to me alot of the masters do and it seems they don't like the high protein but also they really don't like peas. Last year I added alot of barley to my regular mix and that work good but I have been feeding my youngsters this feed and I really like it. They are doing great on it.
> 
> It is red corn, pigeon pop corn, small yellow corn, hard red wheat, malt barley, brown and white rice, white milo, safflower, oat groats, red milo, buckwheat, flax, mung beans, hemp seed, roasted soy beans, canola seed.
> 
> ...


If you found something that is working for you, then don't be too concerned with what the next guy may or may not be doing. You don't want to be changing things for the sake of change. Once you found something that works for you, then move onto something that maybe could be better.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Humans living in Africa that use field peas as a staple of their diet can go blind and become paralyzed from the toxins in the peas. 
Small amounts are relatively safe and frequent water changes while cooking can lower the toxicity.
I don't feed peas because my birds don't seem to like them.
Keith


----------

